# [SOLVED] Crysis 2 Virus Detected?



## Majingbu (May 28, 2009)

All,

So I just got home from Gamestop with the infinitely amazing Crysis 2. The game is incredible. 

Okay, fanboyism aside, let me get to the issue here. I installed the game, registered through mycrysis.com, all the admin stuff to get the game up and running. During install, and consistently during gameplay, my AVG keeps popping up declaring Crysis2.exe to be a virus. I did some research online and a few others are having this problem as well. 

I know there's a way to add exceptions to AVG, and I tried doing that, but either I did it wrong, or AVG is just being defiant, but it continues to claim that my copy of Crysis 2 is infected with a virus. The harassment from AVG makes it tough to play when I try to shoot and my computer drops to the Windows desktop with a virus warning plastered across the screen. Any suggestions on how to eliminate this issue would be greatly appreciated. 

--Bu


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Crysis 2 Virus Detected?*

To eliminate the chances of there being a virus, disable AVG, and install something like MalwareBytes and scan your computer.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Crysis 2 Virus Detected?*

This "false positive" was a known problem with AVG and the demo version of Crysis 2.

Make sure your AVG definitions are up to date, then run a full scan. They should have fixed the problem by now. If not, then you might want to replace AVG with something better that doesn't make as many mistakes.

If you had the Crysis 2 demo before installing the full version, you should have deleted the demo from your hard drive.

Have you installed any mods or cracks (eg. No-CD)?

Have you installed the day-one patch for the game? MyCrysis - Crysis 2 day 1 patch info


----------



## Majingbu (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Crysis 2 Virus Detected?*

Maybe that's what I did wrong. I installed over the demo. I'll go try that and see what happens. 

I didn't use a no-cd and I updated as soon as I installed. Standby for more.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Crysis 2 Virus Detected?*

Upload your Crysis 2 exe file to VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner

It will scan the file with all the top antivirus programs to see if any of them detect is as being infected.

If you're using a legitimate copy of the game (not a pirate copy), then you'll probably find that they will all say it's clean, except for AVG. That should be enough to tell you that AVG is not very good.


----------



## Majingbu (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Crysis 2 Virus Detected?*

The copy I have is indeed legit. Picked it up shiny new from Gamestop. 

Ultimately what I did was uninstalled AVG and got another anti-viral program in it's place. This eradicated the problem entirely. Guess it was time for new AV software 

Oh, and for those wondering, Crysis 2 = absolutely amazing. Money well spent! 

-Bu


----------



## brainwavze (Mar 24, 2011)

Same problem. My AVG instance detected this issue with the 'Resident Shield' service. I added an exception to this and all works. I added the exception on the whole Crysis directory. Works perfectly.


----------

